# one week old only nurses for 10 minutes



## chai (Mar 6, 2005)

My baby was born 3/13, and the first night would not wake up to eat - he ended up in the hospital where they basically force fed him every three hours for about a week. We are home now, and I think he's acting like a normal baby for the most part, but he is still just SO TIRED. When he breast feeds (and he does show signs of wanting to eat now) he only eats for 10 minutes no matter what I do to try to keep him going. Is this okay? Also I have tried to pump/bottle feed just to be sure he's getting enough, but he really prefers the breast.


----------



## plantmommy (Jun 7, 2004)

input = output.

In other words, as long as he's wetting 6 or so dipes a day and pooping at least once a day, he's getting enough.

10 minutes per feed is long enough, but you dont say how often he nurses?

Could he be sleepy from the trauma of the hospital stay?


----------



## chai (Mar 6, 2005)

There is lots of output - 6 wet and 3 poopy in the last 12 hours. He nurses about once every hour and a half. Ideally I would like to have him eat longer and less frequently - is this something that can be encouraged? I've tried keeping him awake longer during feedings, but like I said, this seems impossible







My concern was more that he is not getting all the right milk - I thought they needed to nurse for 15 minutes to get the hindmilk? I should do a bit of research I suppose.


----------



## DaryLLL (Aug 12, 2002)

Don't encourage him to eat less frequently. Nursing every hour and a half is quite common. In fact, many/most infants cluster feed in the evenings to where they are nore on than off the breast for 3 or so hours.

Is there a chance you have very strong letdowns? Is he really gulping when feeding? In other words, is he suckling actively, or just hanging out? I wonder if his latch is good?

OTOH, some newborns are inefficient feeders and feed for 20-45 mins at a time. Others may be faster learners. But I am concerned about his stay in the hosp being "force fed."

What do you do to keep him awake? Do you do all of this?:

http://www.breastfeeding-basics.com/...epy_baby.shtml

Did you have a traumatic birth which caused him to not want to nurse after the birth? Drugs during labor? How was he "force fed?" Tube fed? Bottle fed? He might have oral aversion or nipple confusion.

You might want to be seen by an IBCLC who can properly evaluate all the factors involved.


----------



## Felicitymom (Jul 28, 2004)

It is very good that your baby 'prefers the breast' over bottles - especially in light of his hospital stay. I wouldn't worry too much about the length of time. Like the others said as long as he has 6+ wet diapers a day. Poopy diapers are a different story... some babies don't poop that often (nothing to worry about).

Let your baby guide you... feed when he wants, for as long as he wants... as long as those diapers keep coming and he gains weight. No need to try and change anything, especially at such a young age. Just relax and enjoy... time flys.


----------



## eleven (Aug 14, 2004)

As long as everything else is going well, I would try not to stress too much. My DD has always eaten quickly and frequently. I used to worry about her short (often less than 10 minutes) feedings as well. At four months, she is off the charts at 17 1/2 pounds, so there was clearly no need to worry!

Some will tell you that there are specific requirements for proper feeding (e.g., 15 minutes for hindmilk), but no two babies or boobies are the same!

Love, nurse, and enjoy that baby!


----------



## Momtwice (Nov 21, 2001)

I agree with Daryl about being seen. I agree about trying not to stress too.









Every 3 hours is not enough for many if not most new babies.

It's normal to nurse every 90 minutes or more.

I remember my LC saying not to worry if baby only fed for 5 or 10 minutes because at first, nursing is tiring for a baby who is learning how.

Dd would have 5 minute feedings, 45 minute feedings, everything in between. Some people around me said never let the feeding last more than 5 or 10 min.but they were wrong.


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

CONGRATS!!!! sorry to hear about the hospital stay any idea what was going on? Did they give tub feedings of breast milk or what? Would love to hear from u can u pm me?
Both my dd and ds have been fast nursers only 5-10min at each feed. but every hour or 2 hours that got better as they grew tho. but still nursing only 5-10 min. And i only feed one side at a feed that way they were sure to get both for and hind milk. Unless they dont get full from the one side then i switch to finish filling him up. Plus if u have fast let down it takes less time to fill up. Just like some grown ups sit down to a meal and finish fast while others take longer.


----------



## plantmommy (Jun 7, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chai*
There is lots of output - 6 wet and 3 poopy in the last 12 hours. He nurses about once every hour and a half. Ideally I would like to have him eat longer and less frequently - is this something that can be encouraged? I've tried keeping him awake longer during feedings, but like I said, this seems impossible







My concern was more that he is not getting all the right milk - I thought they needed to nurse for 15 minutes to get the hindmilk? I should do a bit of research I suppose.

6 wet and 3 poops in 12 hours is fabulous! Every hour and a half is normal at this age, and he's also going to be hitting a growth spurt soon where he will want to nurse even more frequently (some babes at growth spurt time will be on the breast more than off).

It sounds like you're doing great.


----------



## peachymomma (Jun 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Felicitymom*
Poopy diapers are a different story... some babies don't poop that often (nothing to worry about).


Not really trying to call you out mama. But Newborn babys are definantly supposed to poop often. It is a huge concern if they are not. After they are a little older say, six weeks or so it is ok to go days between poops.


----------



## mysticmomma (Feb 8, 2005)

My EBF baby after the meconium poops stopped, she only pooped once every other day, and even then, sometimes we had to stimulate her to get her to go. Most of my research, including a DO, MD, CNP, CNM, IBCLC, and a homeopath all said that it was fine. Some EBF babies go every meal, others go once a day. Urniary output, eagerness to feed, and alertness are better indicators. Constipation is defined as hard dry poop. Think rabbit pellets. PM me if you need more help/answers. I'm almost a BF counselor for WIC.
Trisha


----------



## Sandrine (Apr 14, 2004)

my baby, dd2 did the same thing, she would nurse for 10 minutes max. Sometimes she only wanted tu nurse for 5-7minutes, I tried to get her to nurse a min of 10min just to make sure she had her fill.


----------



## DaryLLL (Aug 12, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mysticmomma*
My EBF baby after the meconium poops stopped, she only pooped once every other day, and even then, sometimes we had to stimulate her to get her to go. Most of my research, including a DO, MD, CNP, CNM, IBCLC, and a homeopath all said that it was fine. Some EBF babies go every meal, others go once a day. Urniary output, eagerness to feed, and alertness are better indicators. Constipation is defined as hard dry poop. Think rabbit pellets. PM me if you need more help/answers. I'm almost a BF counselor for WIC.
Trisha

This is extremely rare.

Much more common is at least 3x/day for the first 6 weeks.

but this is not an issue here. But:

http://www.drjaygordon.com/pediatricks/poop.htm


----------



## deliciousjones (Mar 23, 2005)

my daughter also ate for only 5-10 minutes at a time when she was a newborn and i was also worried. turns out she is just an efficient eater! she ate every hour to two hours during the day (we'd usually have to wake her) and every 3 hours or so at night.

she "woke up" at around 6 weeks and now (at 12 weeks) she nurses for 20-25 minutes every 2-4 hours during the day.


----------



## SugarAndSun (Feb 6, 2005)

I would say frequent feeding a best (and so do all up to date sources). My ds was also a quick nurses (though not at that age). Could you find a position that is best. I found lying down was great. I also found that if I was laying down with him, he would often nurse, fall asleep, waking pretty soon, nurse... over and over again. So, I would just grab a book or a laptop and lay with him (he's my first obviously... I will probably try to master nursing in a sling with the second one. (My first will only nurse ina mei tai.) Also, I was worried about the foremilk/hindmilk thing too. I would only nurse on one side per feeding and sometimes even nurse two times on the same side if they were close together. I do have a really strong let down, sometimes ds even chokes (poor guy







) so I figure that may be why he gets full so quickly. Try to stay confident, I was really worried about how much ds would eat too. Contact your local LLL leader... they are great!


----------



## chai (Mar 6, 2005)

Thanks for all the responses, they are encouraging. A little more background on my situation for those who asked - my labor was very long 36 hours with 3 hours of pushing - my theory is that this wore him out. He didn't wake up on his own the first night, and we were having trouble nursing (he had some definite latch problems), so the second day he was listless. We took him to the pediatrician who determined he had low blood sugar, and then the NICU where they determined he was also dehydrated. The first day was "forced" bottle feeding of formula, but after his blood sugar stayed down they put him on IV fluid/glucose. That seemed to fix him up pretty quickly, as he began to eat on his own after that, more and more each feeding. I was also breast feeding him at least 3 time per day, and after the IV he really started to improve his latch. Now I think he nurses really well - he seems to be learning more every day about how to find the nipple, etc, and his latch is good. I also hear him swallowing.

Last night he was on the breast most of the night - about 5-10 minutes of active nursing per every two hours or so - then occasional sucking/swallowing in between. He also woke up a couple times and seemed very interested in eating, but then of course fell asleep pretty quickly once on the breast. Anyway, I guess I'll just let him do his thing and watch the diapers, and continue to research all the suggestions everyone has made. Thanks again!


----------



## pfamilygal (Feb 28, 2005)

Both my first 2 ate for 10 minutes or less every 2 1/2 to 3 hrs and they were peachy. Both nursed for a long time (2 yrs and 10 mo - I got pg again). I think it just depends on your baby and how quick your milk ejection reflex is. Mine freaking shot out! As a nurse I would recommend that you look at wet diapers. At least 6-8 wets and 3-4 poopies is normal. After a few weeks the poopies may decrease. I freaked out because Nate would go days without pooping, but the doc said he was just absorbing the milk really well.


----------



## catnip (Mar 25, 2002)

Kaia's first week it was a struggle to keep her latched on for 10 minutes. Two things that helped were darkening the room we were nursing in (she would close her eyes because it was too bright and then fall asleep) and swaddling her when she was nursing. She would nurse for 5-10 minutes and then again in less than an hour. I recovered from the sleep loss within the first few weeks, and never had any engorgement, so she must have done something right. As long as ze is nursing frequently and you have satisfactory numbers of used diapers, don't stress about it.


----------



## APRYL (Mar 22, 2005)

!


----------



## momto l&a (Jul 31, 2002)

My second dd only nursed for 10-15 minutes all 19 months of her nursing experience.

All I can encourage you on is to follow your babies cues and feed when he is hungry.

Also make sure he is getting enought hind milk. I had to feed 2-3 times a side for dd #2 to get hind milk.


----------



## mightymoo (Dec 6, 2003)

My DD only nursed about 5 minutes, on a single side, each feeding once my milk came in. She gained weight no problem (in fact I think she didn't come down out of the 100% percentile until she was like 3 months old LOL)


----------

